# Craftsman 3.5 hp vacuum/blower/chipper problems



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a 3.5 hp Craftsman vacuum/blower/chipper with a Tecumseh engine that I seem to be having troubles with. I'm hoping to find a owner's manual for the model, TVS90-46007. I had taken the carb off and cleaned it with carb cleaner. I had it running but realized it didn't shut off when turning the throttle to off. I took it apart again and there was a wire that looks like it lead to the throttle handle that I'm not sure of how it fits in there. 
I've had to take off the carb a few times due to it not starting now. It will try and start after spraying carb cleaner in the hole on the choke button. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The manual you need is int the Sticky Post at the top of the forum. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I am just a rookie to this forum. Where do I find the Sticky Post at? Or does it have an icon of something. I can't locate anything at the top of the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Its the post right above this one under "small engine repair 4-cycle"


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

here, maybe this will be easier.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I had another engine that I took the carb out of and put it on the vacuum/blower and it started up for me after a few pulls. I have saved the user manual in my documents.


----------

